# The Dolder Grand, Zurich awarded as Best new or renovated hotel



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

The Dolder Grand, Zurich awarded as Best new or renovated hotel by the Wallpaper magazine



> Foster + Partners has provided the clever curves and switchback extensions to the Dolder Grand hotel, allowing amazing views across Zurich. The 173 rooms and suites were designed by London’s United Designers, while the spa, by Sylvia Sepielli, is a jewel in the crown, bringing back glamour to Zurich’s restored idol.


http://www.wallpaper.com/travel/best-new-hotel/2969


----------

